
NYU Langone Tells ER Doctors to Think More Critically About Who Gets Ventilators - bookofjoe
https://www.wsj.com/articles/nyu-langone-tells-er-doctors-to-think-more-critically-about-who-gets-ventilators-11585618990
======
bookofjoe
[https://archive.is/8tu81](https://archive.is/8tu81)

